# Wild Boar in Ohio



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Any of you guys ever go after boar in ohio? I am looking to go down to vinton county and chase after them. Where should i be looking? I have a friend with a small farm that i am going to hunt and then i am going to check out zaleski. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good luck. have never seen a live one in Ohio that wasn't on a preserve. Have seen sign (scat and prints) near Seneca lake.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hunt near hanging rock. Vinton is one of the best counties to get a pig. Good Luck.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

once upon a time they were thick along salt creek, from 56 on south. dunno if they are still there or not.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

they dont have a "home territory" they just constantly move around. We have hunted them numerous times.Usually its just to get out and hunt with rifles we wouldnt normally be allowed to use for deer.For a few weeks last year we got in them a couple times in richland furnace.My buddy killed two.We havent seen them there since.Your best bet is to find someone who has recently seen them and hunt that area.They are numerous when you find them.If you see one youll probably see 20-30.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

where I hunt in southern Ohio there are several Hogs killed every year, mostly by squirrel hunters or pig hunters just at nightfall. I have hunted this area for 20+ years and have not seen one. They are mostly night only feeders if you find one during the day you will really have to work for it. Trapping them is by far more successful if you can find an area where they are, even then you will need to move the trap every time you catch one or more, they are really smart. Good luck!!


----------

